# Maniac with a knife goes on killing spree in Tokyo



## jollyjacktar (25 Jul 2016)

Seriously, what the fuck is going on with the world today?  I'm beyond comprehension or understanding...

'I want to get rid of the disabled from this world': Black-clad knifeman goes on gruesome rampage at care centre near Tokyo, hacking at least 19 to death and injuring 45
•Attacker storms into centre for the disabled near Tokyo armed with a knife
•Police were called to the scene at around 2.30am local time in Sagamihara
•At least 19 people were killed and reports that a further 45 were injured  
•Officers arrested a man, 26, after he walked into a station and said 'I did it'
•Suspect reportedly said: 'I want to get rid of the disabled from this world' 
•The man used to work at the large centre which offers range of services
.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3707721/Stabbing-horror-Japan-leaves-19-dead-45-injured-knifeman-attacks-centre-disabled-people.html#ixzz4FSvhOLi0 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## mariomike (25 Jul 2016)

"Police said the man used to work at the centre before bosses sacked him."

Disgruntled employee? 

"If confirmed, the attack would be one of the worst crimes in Japanese postwar history."
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jul/25/tokyo-knife-attack-stabbing-sagamihara


----------



## Andraste (26 Jul 2016)

I am guessing like most of the attacks these days by individuals that some form of mental illness plays a part.

A


----------



## mariomike (26 Jul 2016)

Andraste said:
			
		

> I am guessing like most of the attacks these days by individuals that some form of mental illness plays a part.
> 
> A



I am guessing his lawyers will likely play the insanity card. Otherwise, he could be looking at the death penalty.

He was described as a "euthanasia advocate".

It was reported as Japan's "worst mass assault since WWII."

Murders per 100,000 persons,

USA       5.2
Canada 1.5
Japan     0.3
http://qz.com/741981/japan-is-normally-so-safe-that-todays-knife-attack-was-the-worst-mass-assault-since-wwii/


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jul 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> He was described as a "euthanasia advocate".


Quite a defence counsel-y term for someone accused of killing people with handicaps.


----------

